# Does anyone know what this pest it?



## runagate (6 mo ago)

kayjohn145 said:


> Over the past few days, this bug has shown up in my home. They’re appearing mostly on walls but I found one on my desk this morning! any idea what it is and how I can get rid of them?
> View attachment 713843


Get closer we do not see enough.
Take it in your hand so we can determine the size.
Does it Fly ?


----------



## WeFixHouses (Mar 12, 2021)

Here are the folks to check with and get a solution. Lot's of Q&A for pests and products.
https://www.domyown.com/


----------



## Bill Owen (4 mo ago)

kayjohn145 said:


> Over the past few days, this bug has shown up in my home. They’re appearing mostly on walls but I found one on my desk this morning! any idea what it is and how I can get rid of them?
> View attachment 713843


Google lens will ID this for you.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

It looks a little bit like a furniture beetle


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you live by any agriculture? Where in general do you live?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@kayjohn145 nice to meet you!

What you have is a beetle, but that's not going to be much help. The reason is that beetles are the largest single group of insects there is. 

I second all of the questions provided thus far.

The biggest problem that beetles tend to cause for people in their homes, is that many kinds feed on stored foods (for both people and animals), or even on components of furniture.

Aside from the other questions asked, maybe do an exploration of your house: are there any stored foods anywhere, in a pantry, closet, etc.? If so, take a look and open any containers and look inside. If beetles are feeding on something stored that's when you'll find them.

But that's not the only source. Also, if that's the only one you find, it might have come from outside.

Hope this helps, and nice to meet you!


----------



## NJPMA (3 mo ago)

Red Flour beetle or Confused Flour beetle

Here













It's a stored product pest which could have come from the processing plant of grains, flour, cereals, etc. or from the store where you got the product.













In kitchen cabinets, it is essential to discard the infested flour or other stored products



How to Get Rid of Flour Beetles


----------

